

Mall Operators Begin Cultivating Startups - softdev12
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB11064341213388534269604581080473031895058

======
HeyLaughingBoy
The delivery aspect is interesting. For long distances, there's uShip, but
what about local/neighborhood large-object delivery?

A year or so ago, when our big pickup truck was in the shop, I asked a local
farm-supply store if they could deliver something that wouldn't fit in my car.
The store didn't have that service but the manager said he had a few employees
that would be happy to do it off the clock.

I started thinking of a service that would link up customers with local
"shippers" but concluded it wouldn't work in my rural area because it's
usually easy to find a friend with large vehicles/trailers that they will lend
out. However, in an urban environment where many people don't have cars, or if
they do, they may be too small for the occasional time you need a big purchase
delivered (e.g., a friend is giving away a couch), it might be worth doing.

~~~
byoung2
Taskrabbit offers this service in my area (Los Angeles):
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/m/shopping-delivery/pick-up-
deliv...](https://www.taskrabbit.com/m/shopping-delivery/pick-up-delivery)

